# Hair youtube video



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I was looking for some examples about hair in the internet, and I found this fast and useful tutorial

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_83dQAIi15I

It teaches 3 easy steps for drawing a more realistic hair

I recentlt tried what he teaches, and I improved a lot (as I was just... drawing hair without seeng the traces and nothing xD). Of course, it's not super-magical, you wont draw as he does just for seeing the video, but it helps.

Nothing very special for experts, but people who is starting, as me, can learn some good tips so I thougth it would be a good idea to post it

Eso es todo ^^


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a great video. The technique can be used by any medium. I'm going to do a little more work on my picture today and I will try to give her hair some lighter areas in her hair for the contrast.

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Thanks FanKi...I love tips like that, and I find hair crazy hard to draw, so I will definitely try it.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

That is a great help, hairs are so difficult to draw for me, it always looks like a weird wig made of plastic  so thanks for this link


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Erilia said:


> That is a great help, hairs are so difficult to draw for me, it always looks like a weird wig made of plastic  so thanks for this link


Been there, done that >.<


----------

